
Follow a millionaire entrepreneur as he makes his website wildly successful. - pinksoda
http://www.sinkfloat.com/blog/about/
======
pmichaud
You have zero credibility until you spill which sites you started.

~~~
BrianHolt
Several sites that rank in Alexa's Top 50 and Top 500. I'm not sure if I want
to reveal them at this point, for various reasons.

~~~
chc
I'm pretty sure I don't believe you at this point, for obvious reasons. You
come out making grandiose claims and then get cagey when somebody asks for
even the most basic details? Would YOU believe you in our shoes?

~~~
BrianHolt
I'm not getting "cagey" - I'm just not sure if I'm going to reveal my sites
right now. Plenty of people know what I've created and you could probably
figure some of them out yourself. Others you probably won't figure out.

<http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=503922675>

That's my Facebook if anyone wants to add me.

------
spitfirexavi
I like how this "millionaire" uses some lame free wordpress theme. Then he
goes and talks about how it took 2 days to create....

Yeah..

~~~
czcar
just a note, if you go to the top level of this directory on which the blog
sits there's another site, which may of been the 2 days work. As a 23yr old
still interested in where the millions came from...

------
jmonegro
Doesn't seem credible to me.

I did a little digging and this site and TalkBurst.com share the same owner.
I'd hardly call TalkBurst a success from what I've dugg up. 4 twitter
followers. Hasn't been around for more than a few months.

A WHOIS on TalkBurst and SinkFloat returns someone registered as TalkBurst
based in China. Names don't match (domains are registered under TalkBurst),
but the address matches:

Mr. Ma Lincong Secretary-General China Association for Standardization (CAS)
P.O. Box 820 No. 2 Yue Tan Bei Xiao Jei Beijing, Beijing 100837 CHINA, PRC

------
jashmenn
Anyone have any info on this guy?

I'm interested in following his blog if he's telling the truth, but I'd like
to see if anyone in the HN community can vouch for him.

~~~
rationalbeaver
I'm beginning to have some doubts:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=pinksoda>

------
nudge
"I’ve founded many websites that went on to be wildly successful. When I say
wildly successful, I mean millions of dollars."

People who actually have been that successful tend not to be so bluntly,
hideously arrogant about it.

Tip to the author: people don't like braggers. They do, however, like honest,
useful advice. And they don't care if you're a millionaire.

~~~
pinksoda
You wouldn't listen to someone about being successful who had $1 in their
pocket.

~~~
nudge
I would actually. I honestly would. I'd evaluate what they have to say
according to my own sense of what seems sensible and reasonable, but I'd
listen to them. I'd listen to anyone. Maybe that's just me. I treat everybody
as someone I can learn from. If nothing else, they have experiences I can
learn from.

More generally, people are very happy to listen to people who aren't
successful, but are trying hard to be, and sharing the wisdom they accumulate
along the way. Plenty of great bloggers share just such wisdom. Steve Pavlina
is a good example. He started off blogging what he learned, sharing his
experiences (including his own low point in prison, if I recall rightly). Then
he became successful, partly because of some very popular articles, but also
because by the time he wrote those articles he already had a library of other
good stuff for people to read and enjoy. He didn't lie to begin with to get
people to listen. People listened because he wrote really great articles.
(They've gone a bit odd and spiritual the last few years, but that's a
different story).

Here's the advice: people listen to people who are passionate, who are trying
hard, and who are honest, more than people who are 'successful' but none of
these other things. Think I'm wrong? Try it both ways and see how far you get.

~~~
BrianHolt
No one's lying here. You're very pessimistic.

~~~
nudge
Distrustful, perhaps, because I've seen a bunch of other people try to pretend
on HN to be something they're not, and because your site offers little
evidence to support its claims.

If I see some proof that I am wrong, that you have indeed founded several
million-dollar websites, then I will personally write you a public letter of
apology and donate $100 to a charity of your choice.

------
chc
Whenever I see claims like this, I just have to wonder: Why haven't I heard of
you before this? If this guy has really produced a string of "wildly
successful" websites, shouldn't he be somewhere on my radar, or at least have
some Google results talking about him? Shouldn't he be at least as prominent
as, say, Leah Culver?

~~~
justinchen
There's plenty of folks who makes sites that just bring in money without
publicity. Making money and publicity don't always go hand in hand.

~~~
chc
Yes, but popularity and publicity do go together. He's not claiming to have
made money out of private deals — he's claiming to have created several
"wildly successful" sites.

------
officemedium
A site with a list of other websites isn't going to be worth a million
dollars. It won't be worth a thousand dollars.

Google lists other sites but they have a little more kick behind it.

~~~
pinksoda
If you read the blog, it was released early with only a small portion of the
overall idea. I already know exactly how I'm going to make it profitable.

